# Myrtle Beach - Beach Boogie and BBQ



## mtm29575 (Aug 12, 2013)

Being a local, I attend the Beach Boogie and BBQ event every year. I always have a great time and chow on some great Q.  I was wondering if anyone on the SMF is planning on attending and/or Competing?  For anyone interested, the dates are August 30 - Sept. 1. 

Since posting links is a no no, I won't post the link here, but if you do a Google search on Beach Boogie and BBQ, you can get all the info, for anyone that may be interested.

If anyone plans on going,  let me know and maybe we can say hello to each other!


----------

